# Upcoming Houston Antique Lure/Tackle Show



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

Tackle Collectors ............... _It's Five Weeks Until;_

"The 21st Annual"​​​ *Houston Antique Lure and Tackle Show*​​​ February 19-22, 2015​​​ "A Splendid Time is Guaranteed For ALL"​​​ NFLCC, ORCA, FATC, or None of the Above​​​ ​​​ Hotel:​​​ Courtyard by Marriott Energy Corridor​​​ 12401 Katy Freeway ​​​ (Interstate 10 and Dairy Ashford St. )​​​ Houston, Texas 77079​​​ Phone 281-496-9090​​​ *Ask for *​​​ *"The Houston Antique Lure and Tackle Show"*​​​ *99.00 per Night Wednesday thru Saturday*​​​ * Breakfast Friday and Saturday Mornings Only​​​ * Note......This applies for Reservation made thru "Marriott"​​​ Tables:​​​ *"Thompsons Antique Center of Texas"*​​​ @ Northwest Mall​​​ 9950 Hempstead Road​​​ Houston 77092​​​ Saturday and Sunday​​​ Tables $25.00​​​ With Auction Mid-day Saturday ​​​ Reservations Thru​​​ Phil and Rebecca Thompson​​​ [email protected]​​​ 713-688-4211​​​ *EXTRAS*​​​ *Ribbons*​​​ ​​​ Get those Boxes Ready for The FIRST, SECOND, and THIRD PLACE RIBBONS​​​ You know the drill !!​​​ ​​​ *Auction*​​​ We are working on a large group of Tackle​​​ Will Update Soon !!​​​ ​​​ *Ben Kocian Memorial Dinner*​​​ Working on that for Thursday night !!​​​ ​​​ *Badges*​​​ We need all the names in your group.....Please email us​​​ ​​​  *Show Lure*​​​ Yes, We have a New Pico Pop coming and she is a Real Beauty​​​ "21" ​​​ ​​​​​ ​​​ ​​​ ​​​ ​​​ *HOSTED BY:*​​​ *Leonard H. and Vickie A. Tucker*​​​ *Cohost and Cohostess*​​​ *Mike L. Kennedy*​​​ *Phil and Rebecca Thompson*​​​ *and*​​​ *"The Houston Tackle Team"* ​​​ ​​​ *Any Questions*​​​ *CONTACT Tucker & Vickie NFLCC*​​​ @ ​​​ *713-443-9847*​​​ [email protected]​​​ ​​​ ​​​ ​​​ *21st Annual Houston Antique *​ *Lure & **Tackle Show*​ ​ *If you would like to be removed from our email *​ *list please let us know !!*​ ​ *If you want to add another collector to our E-mail List*​ *Please send us their Name and E-mail *​​​​


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*This weekend! 21st Houston Antique Lure & Tackle Show*

:texasflag Come join us, buy sell trade those vintage or new lures, rods, reels and tackle.


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Great Show!!!*

The show was incredible and thanks to all the 2cool members who came! Incredible auction and over 50 tables of old vintage and newer items to see , buy or sell if you had a table. We are doing it again in early August and details will be posted soon.


----------

